# Beadblasting polished bracelets



## Bonzodog (Aug 29, 2018)

Seen a few old threads about beadblasting bracelets,has anyone had one done recently,pictures would be nice please.


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

how do you find that old thread.? sounds like a good idea. vin


----------



## Bonzodog (Aug 29, 2018)

Search function .


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

Bonzodog said:


> Search function .


 i found some sites. also called "satin finish". vin


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Bonzodog said:


> Seen a few old threads about beadblasting bracelets,has anyone had one done recently,pictures would be nice please.


 I had some trials done by these people, who did a really fast postal turnaround at the time, and a good job. @NOTSHARP had some work done by them as well. It is in the forum links, somewhere.

http://www.hendersonsmetalcleaning.co.uk/pages/stainless-steel.php

You have the option of bead blasting or vapour blasting, from memory, bead cost a bit less, and there is not much difference in the finish.


----------



## Bonzodog (Aug 29, 2018)

WRENCH said:


> I had some trials done by these people, who did a really fast postal turnaround at the time, and a good job. @NOTSHARP had some work done by them as well. It is in the forum links, somewhere.
> 
> http://www.hendersonsmetalcleaning.co.uk/pages/stainless-steel.php
> 
> You have the option of bead blasting or vapour blasting, from memory, bead cost a bit less, and there is not much difference in the finish.


 Thanks,that's the thread I looked at.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Bonzodog said:


> Thanks,that's the thread I looked at.


 You're best giving them a call on the phone. :thumbsup:


----------



## r-macus (Jun 7, 2018)

Looks like a good option, polished bracelets are fairly pointless , the amount of scratches they pick leaves them looking really shabby.


----------



## Bonzodog (Aug 29, 2018)

WRENCH said:


> You're best giving them a call on the phone. :thumbsup:


 Not an option I'm afraid,will have to be email.


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

Bonzodog said:


> Not an option I'm afraid,will have to be email.


 Would like to ask out of interest how did you get on , did you manage to contact the company @WRENCH suggested ?

I ask as I am contemplating buying a Vostok and was thinking of getting the case and bracelet blasted.


----------



## Bonzodog (Aug 29, 2018)

jsud2002 said:


> Would like to ask out of interest how did you get on , did you manage to contact the company @WRENCH suggested ?
> 
> I ask as I am contemplating buying a Vostok and was thinking of getting the case and bracelet blasted.


 I contacted them by email,never got an answer.


----------

